

Pyxis : Arduino OS - kqr2
http://www.skewworks.com/pyxis/

======
cubtastic71
Wow, after two years of WinAVR and the Arduino IDE people get something like
this! I wonder how the compile and run time is on board? I do have a feeling
that this also might make it easy to write bad programs as quickly as good
ones!

------
statictype
ok, sorry for what may be a retarded question: I looked at the site but can't
really understand what this does for me. I have an Arduino. Why and for what
would I use Pyxis?

~~~
Zaak
I was hoping for multitasking, but I didn't see anything like that in a
cursory scan of the docs.

------
JunkDNA
Wow, this is pretty neat. I was surprised to see that you need to pay for the
code, but the prices seem pretty reasonable considering what you're getting.
This really seems like it could be a way to bridge the gap between little
"toy" Arduino projects and more advanced projects.

~~~
rick_2047
That is interesting, from where did you get the notion that site asks you to
pay. That would be a serious miscommunication which the author will surely
like to remove.

~~~
jws
I think the "buy" menu item on the home page suggests commerce.

